# Όταν ο Μπαμπινιώτης κάνει log in



## Earion (May 31, 2011)

Αν κάποιος έπεφτε σε κώμα λίγο πριν την τεχνολογική επανάσταση, το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα αντιμετώπιζε πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα συνεννόησης με τους γύρω του όταν [θα] ανακτούσε τις αισθήσεις του. Πόσες άγνωστες λέξεις και φράσεις θα είχε σε έναν κόσμο στον οποίο όλοι πλέον μιλούν με κωδικούς και τεχνικούς όρους σαν σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα;


«Κάνε μου αναπάντητη»: Το ενοχλητικό κορνάρισμα που σου ζητάει να κατέβεις ανήκει στο παρελθόν. Τώρα αρκεί μια πολύ σύντομη κλήση, που δεν περιμένει καν ανταπόκριση. Επίσης αναπάντητη είναι το χόμπι του τσιγκούνη: αφήνει το τηλέφωνο να χτυπήσει αρκετά για να το ακούσεις, αλλά όχι αρκετά για να το σηκώσεις.
«Την έκανα add»: Ποια είναι η εντυπωσιακή ύπαρξη που γνώρισα στο πάρτι εκείνο το μοιραίο Σάββατο; Όποια και αν είναι, γιατί να ρισκάρω μια κατά μέτωπον χυλόπιτα όταν μπορώ να τη βρω στο Facebook;
«Θα σου το κατεβάσω!»: Η πειρατεία σκοτώνει τη μουσική και γεμίζει σπίτια από άπειρα επιμελώς αντεγραμμένα CDs.
«Σε ακολουθώ»: Η ξεκούραστη λύση, ως groupie, είναι να ακολουθείς κάποιον στο Twitter, γεμάτος ενθουσιασμό για όσα του κατεβαίνουν στο κεφάλι.
«Ακόμη μέσα είσαι;»: Αν και πολλοί επιμένουν ότι η ζωή είναι εκεί έξω, αν μπεις στο παράλληλο σύμπαν του Internet, ξεχνάς να βγεις.

Α.Λ. 
από το ΒΗΜΑmen, Ιούνιος 2011, σ. 95.

Edit: Πρόσθεσα το «θα», αλλά άφησα το «αντεγραμμένα» του συντάκτη.


----------

